# Tools Needed Ro Change Crystal Front Glass?



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking to change the crystal front galss on a PARNIS watch (http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49356).

I can get hold of the replacement glass, and was wondering if I should ask a shop to do it or DIY.

I have no watch tools (as of yet), or watch experience, but it's something I'd like to learn if it's not too difficult.

Scratched front glass is quite common, so once I have the tools to do one watch, I'm thinking that I'll be able to fix other watches too.

If it is too difficult to DIY, then I'd like to ask someone on here (UK) if they'd to it for me for a price.

Thanks!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

There are basically three types of crystals

1. pop out with fingers, glue into place (mostly only applicable to non-round crystals or pre-1940s watches)

2. claw removal and reinsertion

3. crystal press removal and crystal press insertion (often with a gasket that fits around the crystal or a metal tension ring that fits inside the crystal ..sometimes both)

Your Parnis looks like a #3 arrangement with a plastic crystal and internal tension ring.

If the crystal is plastic, all but deep scratches will easily buff out.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello bjohnson,

Thanks for the reply. I'll take it to a jewler ans ask them to buff the scratches out.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

killingtime said:


> Hello bjohnson,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'll take it to a jeweler ans ask them to buff the scratches out.


Why not try to buff them out yourself..?

It's easy.

Look on the sales section above for "POLLY WATCH" With a little elbow grease and a dab of polly the results are great.

My personal experience buffing out scratches has at times made the watch look like new. For a little outlay and a bit of patience

you should be well pleased with the result .

this will not take out a gouge that you can feel with your finger nail,(this is a bigger job and may require a replacement) But will cope with swirls and scrapes through normal wear.

there is a thread pinned in tinkers about this and is worth a look..(Acrylic polish pictorial) with some great tips.

Go on try it.!!

good luck and let us know the result.


----------

